# Mark Stein: Clippers going after Mobley and Donyell Marshall



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2105306&num=3 



> Donyell Marshall, widely considered 1A on the list of veteran front-court free agents available alongside Shareef Abdur-Rahim, is another Clippers target along with Mobley. The Clips, as always, can pay more than most, which gives them a shot.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Marshall & Mobley = playoffs?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

NOBLE said:


> Marshall & Mobley = playoffs?



Mobley woud fill in for Simmons being gone. Hard to tell if the Clippers with Mobley and Marshall would make the playoffs, would have to see how the chemistry works out.


----------



## csm17 (Jul 11, 2005)

I would settle for any warm bodies at this point. It sure seems like the Clippers will let Jaric walk. They may want to explore restricted free agents with several teams committed to large contracts. Marshall and Mobley would be an upgrade, but it's essential that LAC get someone who can hit the 3 pointer this year.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Well I'd gladly take both of them...


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

No way Marshall comes here a lot of playoff contenders want him he doesnt want to be on another medicore team and come off the bench.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Mobley would automatically be a starting shooting guard & Marshall would be a 2nd tier small forward & a 3rd tier power forward. Those guys would help us to get into the playoffs. And if we sign those two & a backup shooting guard, it ill be a LOCK for the playoffs.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Howard wasn't any help, though, when asked if he has any insight into Mobley's free-agent thinking. Denver has high interest and the Clippers are offering the most money, but Howard says they haven't spoken since the free-agent period began.*

I think you can count Mobley out...

We're offering the most money, and he still hasn't signed...and $ was the reason he opted out of his contract...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

arenas809 said:


> *Howard wasn't any help, though, when asked if he has any insight into Mobley's free-agent thinking. Denver has high interest and the Clippers are offering the most money, but Howard says they haven't spoken since the free-agent period began.*
> 
> I think you can count Mobley out...
> 
> We're offering the most money, and he still hasn't signed...and $ was the reason he opted out of his contract...


Thats odd, that Howard states that the Clippers haven't talked to him since "free-agent period begun" with all the articles coming up saying how interested the Clippers are in Mobley and that they want him.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I think that means Howard and Mobley haven't spoken since free agency started...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

arenas809 said:


> I think that means Howard and Mobley haven't spoken since free agency started...



Oh ok, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

No way Donyell Marshall would go to the Clips to a backup unless you guys offer a ludacris amount of money. Plus him and Mobley would only help out for one or two years before they start on the decline and you are left with two big contracts.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Both can contribute for the length of their contracts IMO. 

Their roles as they get older will also decrease, as their talent does. With Livingston and Kaman moving up on the ladder, its going to push everyone down, including Maggette and/or Brand. Those guys would turn into pure role players off the bench, but their expeirence would still help. Look at Horry ...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

If the Clippers can get both that would be great. Good to see though that the Clippers have the highest value on Mobley. There are still a lot of things the Clippers can do to make this team much better.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I guess everyone is ignoring the facts that...

1. Cuttino opted out of his contract for a payday.

2. We are offering the largest payday.

3. He hasn't signed with us.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

arenas809 said:


> I guess everyone is ignoring the facts that...
> 
> 1. Cuttino opted out of his contract for a payday.
> 
> ...



Same could be said for Joe Johnson, except for #1. Johnson is getting the highest offer from Atlanta but he hasn't agreed to anything yet. It just could be a situation where Mobley wants more.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Weasel said:


> Same could be said for Joe Johnson, except for #1. Johnson is getting the highest offer from Atlanta but he hasn't agreed to anything yet. It just could be a situation where Mobley wants more.


His agent, Arn Tellum, has already said they are going to sign Atlanta's offer sheet, their offer is going to pay him $20 million this first year, they would have been crazy to sit on that...

Mobley is obviously waiting for a better situation.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

On the first page, didnt you post something saying that Mobley and his agent havent talked since the start of FA?

It'd be hard to decide on a place if you dont have all the details. They'll probably wait to see if a team that is in the playoffs can put something together before agreeing to the Clippers deal. But as the time to sign comes closer, if we're still the highest bidder, I think Cuttino would sign.


----------



## C-Mag fan (Jun 23, 2005)

Just a thought...instead of going after Marshall, why don't we send an offer to Radmanovic of the Sonics? I understand he is restricted, but Seattle spent alot of dough on keeping Allen, and may not be able to match. He is younger, and would be able to grow with the team, as Marshall is on the downside of his career. 

As far as Mobley goes, I personally am not sold on him, but since we are painted into a corner, hopefully he will come for something under Max money. He is not worth that much. Maybe...just maybe we can go for Michael Finley when he is let go by Dallas. That would be a great pickup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

RD said:


> On the first page, didnt you post something saying that Mobley and his agent havent talked since the start of FA?
> 
> It'd be hard to decide on a place if you dont have all the details. They'll probably wait to see if a team that is in the playoffs can put something together before agreeing to the Clippers deal. But as the time to sign comes closer, if we're still the highest bidder, I think Cuttino would sign.


I agree, if the Clippers are the highest bidder he will go were the money is. He did say that the Clippers were 1 of few teams he was interested, why would he looks elsewhere if he was interested in the Clippers and they were giving him the most money?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Who saw the SCSR tonight? They said that the Clippers are in serious discussions with Cuttino Mobley and could be ironing out a contract within the next 2 days.

I don't think there's any way that even the Clippers screw this one up. Mobley will be a Clipper next season.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Who saw the SCSR tonight? They said that the Clippers are in serious discussions with Cuttino Mobley and could be ironing out a contract within the next 2 days.
> 
> I don't think there's any way that even the Clippers screw this one up. Mobley will be a Clipper next season.



I didn't see, thanks for the info Damian. Any other things mentioned?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Signing the two could mean playoffs.. Maybe. I'd feel a little, not much.. But a little better about losing Simmons... But I can't be the only one that's a little disturbed about signing two 30 + year olds to long term contracts on a developing team with an early to mid twentys age average?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What I am hearing is that the Clippers are in serious talks with Mobley and a contract is expected in the next few days and it it will be a good contract.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

shooting guards show there age the most out of any position (except for Reggie and MJ). It seems like whenever a SG hits 30 they freefall examples include Eddie Jones, Allan Houston, Michael Finley, and Latrell Spreewell. The Clippers should try to insert a team option in the contract on like the 3 year because after that Mobley will be largely overpayed. Also why are you guys so happy about Mobley when the money being used for him could have gone to the much younger Bobby Simmons


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

We will be happy if we get Mobley because he comes in and helps. I think if you ask most of the posters here they would be happy with Simmons over Mobley but that didn't happen so the Clippers go to plan Mobley.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

I think Cuttino is waiting for a better team like the Nuggets to work out a sign and trade with the Kings and views you guys as a last resort. But lets say you do get him 1. you will be overpaying 2. he is past his prime 3. he is a good shooter and ball handler but is a poor defender and is somewhat undersized.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

C-Mag fan said:


> Just a thought...instead of going after Marshall, why don't we send an offer to Radmanovic of the Sonics?


Up until now only HKF and myself had mentioned his name on this board, I'd gladly take Radman, and would be willing to overpay to get him out of Seattle.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

He would be a good compliment to Brand because of his shooting ability, I guess Maggs would slide over to the 2 which he is capable of playing.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

if Clippers sign Marshall , i would like to see trade Brand /Stojakovic
that should be the playoff team


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I Guess Mobley Is Better Than Nothing. This Would Move Maggette Back To Sf. Thats A Good Thing As Well.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Did some really just suggest a Brand for Stojakovic trade. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> No way Donyell Marshall would go to the Clips to a backup unless you guys offer a ludacris amount of money. Plus him and Mobley would only help out for one or two years before they start on the decline and you are left with two big contracts.


I don't know, he isn't like to find a starting job on any major contenders who are shopping for a player at his position. I think he would fit in a bit better with a team like the Lakers who could utilize him at the 3 as well as the 4 spot and give him chance to start at least part-time. I think it really just boils down to what his agent is looking for, anything more than the MLE is too much. 

Mobley is the guy that the Clipps really have to put the full-court press on right now. After losing Simmons, they need to re-shuffle and send Corey back to his natural position at SF and acquire a dependable shooter. Kittles is most likely out of the picture unless he takes a major paycut, though I would love to see him come back even if they do manage to land Cuttino. In any case, they need to do something soon because the top-flight guys are flying off the shelf at an incredible rate. The worst possible scenario would be seeing the Clipps left picking at free-agency scraps with 16 million in disposable dollars. That would be very disheartening for everyone, especially the players, let alone fans like us.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

From what I am gathering up it seems that Mobley will be a Clipper.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Weasel said:


> We will be happy if we get Mobley because he comes in and helps. I think if you ask most of the posters here they would be happy with Simmons over Mobley but that didn't happen so the Clippers go to plan Mobley.


Well-stated. Of course Simmons was the player that most of us would have preferred. I personally beat that horse to death until the Bucks swooped in and ruined my offseason. At any rate, Mobley is now the guy you have to be focused on from a franchise standpoint. Finley is a nice player, but his injury concerns are going to eliminate him from being the premier free agent that he would have been otherwise (reguardless of his age). Mobley is still young, very consistent and a lights-out long range shooter. His defense isn't on par with KK's, but if his career numbers hold up and he meshes well with this roster as he has with all of his previous teammates he should work out very well for the Clipps. 

Another intangible that must be kept in mind is that Shaun Livingston is going to need a reliable outside threat in order to thrive. He can finish it himself without a doubt, but with a PG like that who can penetrate and draw defenders as well as he can you MUST provide him with a shooter. Brand will benefit as usual, but Corey isn't an outside shooter that will keep anyone honest. They'll slack off of Corey and shut down the key without fear of Bobby Simmons sitting in the corner and draining jumpers anymore. It's true that some of the names previously mentioned have not exactly fluorished in their fourth decade, but I don't necesarily see a correlation between turning 30 and instantly dropping off the map. If you magnify Allan Houston's as well as Eddie Jones' career numbers it shows that they both enjoyed their best individual seasons after turning thirty years of age. Mobley is in his prime right now, he has only a handful of productive seasons left in the league and if he follows the normal pattern of SG's with his skill they will likely be solid ones. 

The fact is simply this : in today's NBA teams are essentially forced to overpay for consistent shooters. At least you know that you're getting a smart player who will give you consistent effort who is very coachable and amiable with his teammates. At last report via XTRA radio in LA the Clippers are set to offer Mobley 5 years at 40 million dollars. Sounds about right to me, let's get this one hammered out and start shoring-up that bench now. :clap:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think Mobley's decline wouldnt be as significant with teh Clippers who have a good amount of other options with Kaman and Brand downlow and Maggette. He just needs to hit open shots and play well in crunch time.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Showtime87 said:


> At last report via XTRA radio in LA the Clippers are set to offer Mobley 5 years at 40 million dollars. Sounds about right to me, let's get this one hammered out and start shoring-up that bench now. :clap:



Really? I heard the contract might be cheaper.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Really? I heard the contract might be cheaper.


Those were the specifics they reported. I would love to see him sign at a lesser number, but I don't know that they can remain serious suitors if they offer any less. It's a standard contract for a player like Mobley in my opinion, I think he'll earn that money.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I think you are right Showtime87, now I am hearing it is 5 years 40 million.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

There better be a TO on that last year...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I am also hearing that it is a 5 year 25 million dollar deal.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I am also hearing that it is a 5 year 25 million dollar deal.


To Who & where you heard it?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It was mentioned on tv yesterday, I forgot where, and XTRA sports is talking about it. The deal is for the Clippers.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Weasel said:


> I am also hearing that it is a 5 year 25 million dollar deal.


Well no way in hell he takes a average salary of 5 million, and he just opted out of one year that was close to 7 million...


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I am also hearing that it is a 5 year 25 million dollar deal.


The Nuggets can offer that much (the MLE)... I'd think that the main reason the Clippers are in play for him is because they can offer more...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thats what I was thinking too but some 5yr 25 mil & 5 yr 40 mil rumors are floating around. If Mobley by any chance takes the 25 mil I would be surprised.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-clippers13jul13,1,956971.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> Amid speculation that they are close to reaching an agreement with Cuttino Mobley on terms of a five-year contract, the Clippers also are believed to have made an offer to free-agent forward Shareef Abdur-Rahim.





> Mobley's agent, however, denied that a deal was imminent.
> 
> Of scuttlebutt that the two sides were close to an agreement — contracts cannot be signed until a moratorium ends July 22 — Andy Miller said, "I'm glad the scuttlebutt thinks so. I can't answer for the scuttlebutt." Added the agent, whose client opted out of a contract that would have paid him $6.4 million next season: "We're still having discussions right now. I don't really have any answers; nothing substantive I can tell you at this point."


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i dont see mobley taking 5 years 25 million. Id say its got to be at least 35 million. One of the possible reasons that he opted out of the contract with sactown, OTHER than he might want more money, is that he probably wants a guaranteed contract over 5 years instead of 1 year in case he tanks next year, gets injured, etc. If thats the case, then i can see him taking a contract with starting numbers of less than his sactown contract. But otherwise, the 5 year 40 million dollar contract sounds right. Might be a little overpay when you consider his entire game, but id rather pay him 8 million a year than simmons 10 million a year, i guess.


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

George Karl is pretty much declaring Mobley to the Clippers:



> That's what I'm hearing," Nuggets coach George Karl said Tuesday at the Vegas Summer League.
> 
> Indications are Mobley will get a five-year deal worth about $42 million plus incentives.
> 
> ...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What the heck? Mobley wanted 10mil a year ?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

in denver he would win and wanted more, but reportedly in LA where winning chances are lower(sorry got to be realistic ) he wants less, somethin smells fishy here


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The article by Triple_Single, suggests that Mobley will be paid 42 million for 5 years + incentives. I don't know what the incentives are but without them it comes out to 8.4 mil a year. Thoughts?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

u got to sign mobley. the contract is worth alomst 9 mil a year. anyone hear rumors about shrareef abdur rahim coming to la?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He isnt gonna be much less than a younger and improving Bobby Simmons. WOW.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well since it was mentioned the Clippers were interested in him, I will bring this up. Donyell Marshall supposedly has agreed to a contract with the Cavs.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

sucks, we should've been going after marshall instead of SAR from the start.


----------

